
The New Science of Psychedelics: A Tool for Changing Our Minds - mayamatrix
https://singularityhub.com/2019/03/31/the-new-science-of-psychedelics-a-tool-for-changing-our-minds/
======
jelliclesfarm
I miss Terrence McKenna. Pollan is ok.

